

UK music pirates will not be disconnected from the internet - ALee
http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/music/article5586761.ece

======
graemep
So giving a bureaucracy run by private companies a quasi-judicial power to
punish breaches of the law is a bad idea? It was obvious to everyone else from
the start.

